# Maxim pep ghrp/cjc **BLEND** review



## Z82 (Sep 5, 2013)

Alright guys here my ongoing review of maxims blend of ghrp6/cjc mod.

As some of you know Maxims service can not be beat. Shiping is fast, customer service is great and products have yet to be beat. Ive never had any complaints.

This blend has 5 mgs ghrp6 and 5 mgs cjc no dac. Originally I was going to recon it using 5ml bac water but the vial will only fit 4 and that's to the brim. So I suggest either using another sterilized vial or plan on only using 3 or 4ml bac water and calculate dosages accordingly.

Being that I have 4ml bac and for measurements sake I draw to the 5th tick mark which is 120mcgs ghrp and 120mcgs cjc...who knows this might be the new sweet spot for my rat!

My rats goal is to lower BF%. His doses will be 3 pins on training days and 2 pins on off days. Morning, post work out and pre bed.

First pin logs coming soon!!!!

Get your peps here------------> http://www.maximpep.com/aff/idevaffiliate.php?id=101


----------



## Z82 (Sep 6, 2013)

Alright guys..just a small update due to only starting 3 days ago. So far my rat has taken 7 doses of the blend @ 120mcgs ghrp and 120mcgs cjc. Heres what I havebto report so far.

Hot flushing of the body shortly after pining

Insatiable hunger with in 20 minutes

30 to 40 minutes after dosing brings on moderate lethargy.

All systems point to a go so far with this blend fellas.  My rat responds much different to ghrp 6 than 2. Which is opposite off most others. Sure glad  chose the 6 instead of the 2.


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought the 2 couldnt be reconned together? Thought i read that.


----------



## Z82 (Sep 7, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I thought the 2 couldnt be reconned together? Thought i read that.



Got an answer for you guys...here it is....


Why were you lead to believe that you couldn't mix? For the longer more delicate chains (proteins) like IGF and DES an improper mixing could seriously kill the integrity of the protein itself. Longer chain proteins are very delicate to begin with due to their size and composition. 

However with smaller chains such as mod grf and ghrp (29 and 6) the only issue is that the life of the peptide post-reconstitution is slightly less than if they were vialed individually. Probably 10-14 days as opposed to 21.


----------



## Z82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Been pinning 2/3 times a day still. Today after workout pinned 200mcgs of each and still have the same effects going on as before. More hunger today than the rest following the dose. So far so good!


----------



## Z82 (Sep 12, 2013)

Day ten guys and the mixture of the two are just as potent as day one. Every dose has hot flushing and hunger setting in to the max. The dose after working out is the most intense hunger. Its an insatiable result PWO.

As far as I can tell the solution of the two blends is still as stable as day one. Some bloat is setting in as it does sometimes, it should subside in a few days.

More review to come


----------



## Z82 (Sep 17, 2013)

Huys just finished thr 1st vial of the blend and it held up the whole time. Didnt seem to degrate at all. Hot flushes, insatiable hunger spells, slight tingling in hands, lethargy. They were all the same from day one all the way to day 20. Most days was only two pins @ 200mcgs of each compound.  

I will definitely be using this blend from heren on out for my rat. The hassle of it is greatly diminished. Especially not sticking two different vials and dulling the needle.

All in all thisn blend is great.  I recommend this top notch product to all researchers.


----------



## Soujerz (Sep 27, 2013)

I ordered a BLEND of GHRP-2 with Mod-Grf(1-29) or called CJC-1295 W/O Dac Each is 5mg in a vial so 10mg total in the vial  (5mg GHRP-2 + 5mg CJC-1295 W/O Dac). I was wondering the vial is small so i guess i need to order an Empty large vial, use maybe 1-2mg of Bacteriostatic water to reconstitute it a little, Draw it up and inject it into the empty vial, Then add more Bacteriostatic water to the empty vial to get my solution to what i want. 

So since its 10mg total and i want to be able to get it to a dilution that when i draw 20 units on a slin pin or .2ml it will be 100mcg of ghrp2 and 100mcg cjc-1295 w/o dac. 

Know anywhere i could calculate the proper amount of Bacteriostatic water to add to the 10mg mix to get the right amount?

Or should i use a different amount all together?

Also Is it ok to use bacteriostatic water with sodium chloride?


----------



## Z82 (Sep 27, 2013)

Refer to my first post. I explained it there. 5ml bac water and yes use a sterile empty vial. The vial that you have only fits 4ml to the brim wich will give you 120mcgs, 60mcgs of each at the 2 and a half tick mark. 5ml will give you 100mcgs, 50mcgs of each at the 2.5 tick mark and 200mcgs, 100mcgs of each compound at the 5th tick mark. 

Plug your numbers in here.

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## Soujerz (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the site, works awesome so I think i am going to do 10mg in 10ml of water so to get 200mcg total 100 of each i would draw up 20 ius.


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 9, 2013)

I was wondering if i take one of my doses of GHRP-2 with CJC-1295 no DAC immediately Postworkout, Do i have to wait before i eat my PWO meal?

I normally do 50grams protein from whey iso with 50grams of carbs from cream of rice with 100grams of blueberries mixed in when i get home from the gym normally takes 10-15 mins to get home and make it, then an hour to 2 hours later i have a whole food meal of carbs fat and protein.

Reading on other boards some guys say you have to wait 30 mins after you take GHRP-2 with CJC-1295 no DAC post workout before you eat any carbs or fat, some even say wait an hour. 

Some say you can take your post workout GHRP-2 with CJC-1295 no DAC and then immeadiately have a whey shake and then eat a whole food meal of carbs fat and protein an hour later.

Then i also read in this thread from "ALPHA" that eating after GHRP-2 injection has little effect.  Exciting! GRF1-29/GHRP-2 serum GH test! - Professional Muscle

Also what about the night time dose?  If i have a meal with fat protein carbs how long do i need to wait before injecting GHRP-2 with CJC-1295 no DAC?

What do you think is the most effective protocol to maximize post workout GH pulse from GHRP-2 with CJC-1295 no DAC?


----------

